# Real Estate Agents Mexico City?



## Bishy (Feb 26, 2011)

Dear All,
We will be moving to Mexico in two months, we are looking for a place to rent. The best will be to get in touch with a real estate agent who can help us find what we are looking for. We are looking for something in Pesos de la reforma, Lamos de Chapulepec. I hope someone can recommend a real estate agent.

Regards,

Bishy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Real estate agencies have little incentive to act as rental agents, for financial reasons, and you may find that they'll only handle the most expensive properties. You might do better looking at the appropriate newspaper classifieds, on paper or online. You can also use Google for any area's rentals by searching, 'bienes raices en _________", etc.


----------



## Freddy64 (Feb 28, 2011)

*RE Rental Agent in Mexico City*

HEY Bishy!

RV ****** is (partially) right, RE rental agents have little incentive in finding homes for foreigners but it is not financial. A Rental Agent en Mexico charges the property owner 1month of rent as a fee for advertising the place and finding and qualifying the potential tenant.

The main problem relies on how to qualify the potential tenant. It is hard to find out the financial history of a foreigner. Even harder is it to locate them if they vacate the property leaving "pending issues" behind...

Rental properties in Mexico City are plagued with sad stories of owners renting to foreigners who stopped paying their rent, started dubious businesses in the homes, or left the property in such a disarray that the owner ended up losing lots of income when having to repair the property. 

Having said so, this mostly applies (sadly) to Latin Americans and some Europeans. 

Now then it comes to qualifying a tenant the same applies as in the rest of the world: Income verification, financial stability, no bankruptcy, etc.

BUT the real problem is to overcome the fact that every landlord demands a guarantor that owns Real Estate and is willing to pledge it as a guarantee to secure any financial harm the property owner may suffer due to the negligence of the tenant.

Having said so, Tons of foreigners use RE agents in Mexico City and there are ways to maneuver around the guarantor issue.

BUT THE REAL CRITICAL ISSUE in Mexico City is finding a location which is close enough to work but comfortable enough to enjoy. Traffic in this city is a killer, it takes you often 1hr to cover some 15mi. Therefore location is key to anyone involved.

In any case if you would like to discuss this further, I would be happy to assist you. 

Do contact me

Cheers!


----------

